# Finally ...



## GTLINZ (Mar 19, 2018)

I have wanted an HVC unit so long they renamed it to HRC....  and it FINALLY happened (I think).  We have visited Sunset Harbor and Coconut Plantation on an exchange with a friend, and also wanted access to II which I do not have with Hilton. It is only a bronze 2br EOY, but we are fine with a Marriott studio that was also an exchange and we want to keep going yearly. That also leaves a few points for HRC studio reservations that can be booked using our use year (every other).  We go to FL a lot already and this gives us more options.

I got a welcome package with a letter and a CD but no real information. I am guessing I need to call Hyatt to get my member number. I think my letter preceeds the closing company getting their package back because they don't yet seem know about this. Maybe it is because I bought resale   I do have a copy of the deed, which I requested to verify before it was sent to Hyatt.

I purchased a unit on ebay in early Nov after checking out the seller. I think between the seller being a liquidator and the holidays and Hyatt corporate, this just took a long time. Here is my timeline....

Purchase - 11/9
Welcome letter from reseller - 11/13
Sent for ROFR - 11/28
Received waiver, 2018 fees required - 12/19
Received deed to submit and Hyatt paperwork, then signed - 01/08-10
Deed recorded with County - 01/23
Paperwork send to Hyatt corp - 01/28
Received welcome letter - 03/18 (I found it today, the extended period of time will lull you to sleep)

I used Seans0302 and even though this took time I was impressed with their website keeping status and having a number to call with questions.

I did NOT find the ROFR document in the sticky section - if someone can let me know the location I will update it.

I think it actually happened  ....


----------



## bdh (Mar 19, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

The sale and transfer process is typically slow - trying to get it to move faster is like pushing a rope - unfortunately, your wait time was true to form.

If you received a welcome letter, you have an HRC member number - should be listed on the letter (if not, call 1-800-Go-Hyatt).  Next step will be getting access to your online HRC account so you can start to learn the new website.

ROFR report is on KAL's website  http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats! You're official. As bdh has suggested, your new member # should be included near the header of your letter. All you do is go on the website and set up your account and password. You should see your unit and the accompanying points associated with your week listed there. Enjoy! Hyatt is a great system with beautiful resorts.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome!  It's a good feeling to finally be done with the wait.  I too had been looking for a long time, and also purchased from Seans0302 off EBay. My wife, son and I have been extremely happy with it.  We have only used it for trades inside the Hyatt system, and will be visiting "our" unit/week this summer in Key West. 

Which one did you end up purchasing?


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Congrats! You're official. As bdh has suggested, your new member # should be included near the header of your letter. All you do is go on the website and set up your account and password. You should see your unit and the accompanying points associated with your week listed there. Enjoy! Hyatt is a great system with beautiful resorts.



WalnutBaron - I think you are correct when you said SHOULD. The letter I received appears to be a page from the beginning of the owners guide - with no information. But I do suspect as BDH said - I have a number. I will call 800.GO.HYATT today.

I would also think they would send me a physical card with my Hyatt hotel member number, since that is included (as it is with Hilton).  This seems a bit disjointed - but with websites the way they are now (replacing people and paper) it seems they want to do everything they can electronically.

Thanks for the replies everyone!  I bought an EOY 2br at Pinon point in late January. All closing costs were covered so it was an amazing deal for just under $200.  I did not think it would go thru, but it was a low season EOY and I figure Hyatt was busy spending time with their new points system ....  

I really was not keen on buying another timeshare but this just fit ...


----------



## bdh (Mar 20, 2018)

GTLINZ said:


> WalnutBaron - I think you are correct when you said SHOULD. The letter I received appears to be a page from the beginning of the owners guide - with no information. But I do suspect as BDH said - I have a number. I will call 800.GO.HYATT today.
> 
> I would also think they would send me a physical card with my Hyatt hotel member number, since that is included (as it is with Hilton).  This seems a bit disjointed - but with websites the way they are now (replacing people and paper) it seems they want to do everything they can electronically.



I don't believe there is a HRC member card (if there is, I've never seen or heard one.)   You'll get a II member card in the mail, but it will have your II number - which is a different number than your HRC number.  If you get a Hyatt credit card, it will have a World of Hyatt member number on it - but that too is a different number that your HRC number.

When calling GO HYATT, since you don't know your member number, they may ask for the Hyatt contract number of your owned week (hopefully the contract number is on your welcome letter.)


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 20, 2018)

bdh said:


> I don't believe there is a HRC member card (if there is, I've never seen or heard one.)   You'll get a II member card in the mail, but it will have your II number - which is a different number than your HRC number.  If you get a Hyatt credit card, it will have a World of Hyatt member number on it - but that too is a different number that your HRC number.
> 
> When calling GO HYATT, since you don't know your member number, they may ask for the Hyatt contract number of your owned week (hopefully the contract number is on your welcome letter.)



Thanks BDH ..  I did call HRC today and they were able to give me my member number so I am now online for HRC. I also got my II number, and have that all setup.  Hilton uses a portal so I do not have a separate RCI logon - this is different but good since I can log in directly to II.

They also confirmed that for anything other than my home reservation, I will need to prepay the MFs which cannot be done online (with the new website).  I am thinking of getting a Hyatt credit card for this and the various fees - it sounds like that will get credit.

The only thing to follow up on is with World of Hyatt. Their search by email address does not find me.  That was the card I was asking about. I thought I saw somewhere I would be automatically registered with World of Hyatt, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## bdh (Mar 20, 2018)

GTLINZ said:


> Thanks BDH ..  I did call HRC today and they were able to give me my member number so I am now online for HRC. I also got my II number, and have that all setup.  Hilton uses a portal so I do not have a separate RCI logon - this is different but good since I can log in directly to II.
> 
> They also confirmed that for anything other than my home reservation, I will need to prepay the MFs which cannot be done online (with the new website).  I am thinking of getting a Hyatt credit card for this and the various fees - it sounds like that will get credit.
> 
> The only thing to follow up on is with World of Hyatt. Their search by email address does not find me.  That was the card I was asking about. I thought I saw somewhere I would be automatically registered with World of Hyatt, but maybe I am wrong.



For World of Hyatt, I'm thinking the scenario is that if a person buys a retail HRC week (now points) that a person is automatically enrolled - I know that a resale purchase does not auto-enroll.  Getting a Hyatt credit card and manually enrolling in World of Hyatt does have some benefits: 

You get 2 free nights at any Hyatt hotel the first year.
You get 1 free night at a level 4 Hyatt hotel each year after the first.
Get 1 Hyatt point for every dollar of purchases made with the card.
Get 2 Hyatt points for every dollar of restaurant purchases made with the card.  (even Wendy's, Burger King, etc. counts).
Get 3 Hyatt points for every dollar of Hyatt purchases made with the card. (paying your MF counts as a Hyatt purchase).
Only down side is the card cost $79 per year after the first year.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 20, 2018)

bdh said:


> For World of Hyatt, I'm thinking the scenario is that if a person buys a retail HRC week (now points) that a person is automatically enrolled - I know that a resale purchase does not auto-enroll.  Getting a Hyatt credit card and manually enrolling in World of Hyatt does have some benefits:
> 
> You get 2 free nights at any Hyatt hotel the first year.
> You get 1 free night at a level 4 Hyatt hotel each year after the first.
> ...


The cards no longer give 2 free nights. It was changed to 40,000 pts. Pros and cons to this


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 20, 2018)

bdh said:


> For World of Hyatt, I'm thinking the scenario is that if a person buys a retail HRC week (now points) that a person is automatically enrolled - I know that a resale purchase does not auto-enroll.  Getting a Hyatt credit card and manually enrolling in World of Hyatt does have some benefits:
> 
> You get 2 free nights at any Hyatt hotel the first year.
> You get 1 free night at a level 4 Hyatt hotel each year after the first.
> ...




I have 2 resales and was auto enrolled in II.


----------



## bdh (Mar 21, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> The cards no longer give 2 free nights. It was changed to 40,000 pts. Pros and cons to this



Def a pro-con: Depending on how plush the accommodations one wants, you can get as many as 8 nights at a Category 1 or 1 night at a Cat 7 out of 40,000 WoH (not HRC) pts.  



alexadeparis said:


> I have 2 resales and was auto enrolled in II.



OP was thinking the auto enroll occurred in World of Hyatt.


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 23, 2018)

bdh said:


> Def a pro-con: Depending on how plush the accommodations one wants, you can get as many as 8 nights at a Category 1 or 1 night at a Cat 7 out of 40,000 WoH (not HRC) pts.
> OP was thinking the auto enroll occurred in World of Hyatt.



That is correct and I have already enrolled - they did not know me by any email address.  I have applied for the card also.

The HRC website is ok - I never saw the old one. I do have a question - when doing searches I get results back that say either 'Hyatt Residence Club" or "Portfolio Program". Can I book the PP listings?  Some dates don't match up with the 2/3/4 day split week rules I think I understand - and I even see 1 day listings under PP.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bdh (Mar 23, 2018)

GTLINZ said:


> That is correct and I have already enrolled - they did not know me by any email address.  I have applied for the card also.
> 
> The HRC website is ok - I never saw the old one. I do have a question - when doing searches I get results back that say either 'Hyatt Residence Club" or "Portfolio Program". Can I book the PP listings?  Some dates don't match up with the 2/3/4 day split week rules I think I understand - and I even see 1 day listings under PP.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



You can reserve both HRC and HPP via the website.  HPP doesn't follow the typical TS week of 7 days or split weeks as HPP can be reserved by the day.  FWIW: the number of points for a Sat night in HPP is extremely high.


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 23, 2018)

bdh said:


> You can reserve both HRC and HPP via the website.  HPP doesn't follow the typical TS week of 7 days or split weeks as HPP can be reserved by the day.  FWIW: the number of points for a Sat night in HPP is extremely high.



I thought a few of the points totals did not make sense. I saw a thread where Saturday with PP is very skewed - your response plus that thread are starting to make sense.

I finally buy and the sands are shifting ... however I am glad to be in the club!  This could work to my advantage ....


----------



## Sapper (Mar 24, 2018)

GTLINZ said:


> I thought a few of the points totals did not make sense. I saw a thread where Saturday with PP is very skewed - your response plus that thread are starting to make sense.
> 
> I finally buy and the sands are shifting ... however I am glad to be in the club!  This could work to my advantage ....



The sands always seem to be shifting. Timeshare companies trying to figure out how to maximize profits. One big reason to buy where and when you want to go. Hyatt had been a fairly straight forward system until ILG / II purchased them and created this points system. The management group has not been extremely forthcoming with the details of HPP, luckily the TUG community has been great at communicating and sorting stuff out.  - Right now - being a deed holder seems to give someone the best of both worlds. Welcome to the club, enjoy the ride.


----------



## bdh (Mar 24, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Hyatt had been a fairly straight forward system until ILG / II purchased them and created this points system. The management group has not been extremely forthcoming with the details of HPP.



I'm not sure if Hyatt/ILG hasn't been forthcoming with HPP info because they're foxy smart or simply stupid??


----------



## Cropman (Mar 24, 2018)

Lol, turn that into a poll question!!  I vote stupid!


----------



## Sapper (Mar 25, 2018)

Cropman said:


> Lol, turn that into a poll question!!  I vote stupid!



Yeahhhhhh.... I'm going with stupid. Haha


----------



## bdh (Mar 25, 2018)

It sure seems like stupid - but hard to comprehend that they could be that stupid  and still be in business (but that could be a NFL - Not For Long)


----------



## Sapper (Mar 25, 2018)

bdh said:


> It sure seems like stupid - but hard to comprehend that they could be that stupid  and still be in business (but that could be a NFL - Not For Long)



Not sure. I figured there had to be a solid plan behind all of this. However, I'm not sure. 

There is a lot of talk re merger of II and Mariott. Discussion of purchasing Diamond as a poison pill. Discussion of Mariott leaving II in order to drive the share price down, or to get sympathetic members on the board, etc.  Maybe II is just too busy dealing with bigger issues than the HPP.


----------

